

Moving to UK, with a job to start in there already. What do i need? - thekillerdev

Hello,<p>Couple days ago i posted here on YC about how to get a job in UK and moving in there, and got plenty of bad answers, not actually bad but bad for what i wanted to hear.<p>Well the thing is i got a job in UK, an agency is just waiting for me to start in there, but i would need to move.
What should i do? get a travel visa and then try to 'exchange' to a work visa showing i got a work in there?<p>And to someone who already live in UK/London... how much would i spend to 'live' in there, get a small apartment, low food, bus and stuff like that, just the basic. Any ideas?<p>Thank you
======
kfullert
From what I know (living in the UK and not needing to know about UK visa's)
don't try and "game" Immigration - if you get a travel visa with the knowledge
you have a job here already, it won't be looked well if it's discovered during
your arrival in the UK - if you have a job, apply or ask the agency to sponsor
a work visa for you - when it comes to Customs & Immigration, honesty is best

~~~
thekillerdev
That's good to know, what i want is not really trick the immigration but to
know what would be the most righteous and feasible choice.

~~~
kfullert
Best advice I can offer if the agency who recruited you can't help is to talk
to one of the British Consulates in Brazil and look at
[http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/brazil/?langname...](http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/brazil/?langname=UK%20English)

------
Paul_S
You'll get more specific answers if you give more background. What country are
you coming from (or at least is it a EU country)? Where in London do you want
to live and do you want to flatshare?

The first person pronoun 'I' in the English language is always capitalised.

~~~
thekillerdev
Hello Paul,

Thanks for the tip in English. I will be working with Web Development, and the
agency is in Knightsbridge London. Today i live in Brazil (non-EU country).

------
mattacurtis
The company who hired you should offer assistance in helping you relocate.
Just ask the HR representative you dealt with.

Of course, if you misled them into thinking you were already living in the UK,
you might have some bigger problems...

~~~
thekillerdev
Actually no, they know I am outside EU, but they just didn't do any offer to
help, but i will be trying to talk with them.

